# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  آغاز ثبت نام مجدد در آزمون سراسری سال 95

## Goodbye forever

*سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور

** آغاز ثبت نام مجدد در کنکور سراسری 95**

قبل از ثبت نام حتما دفترچه راهنما را به دقت مطالعه کنید

دانلود دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 95

اطلاعيه‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور در باره تاريخ‌ ثبت‌نام‌ و همچنين‌ شرايط و ضوابط شركت در‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ ‌سال‌ 1395


**مهلت ثبت نام مرحله دوم :* *زمان شروع         ثبت نام از روز دوشنبه 17 اسفند 1394 لغایت روز پنجشنبه 20 اسفند 1394 می باشد

*
*اطلاعيه‌ سازمان‌ سنجش‌ آموزش‌ كشور درخصوص  اعلام زمان مجدد براي ثبت  نام داوطلبان متقاضي شركت در آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1395 دانشگاه‌ها و  مؤسسات‌ آموزش‌ عالي و دانشگاه آزاد اسلامي          
*


*ثبت نام در آزمون سراسری سال 1395
*

----------


## Goodbye forever

**


*ثبت‌نام بیش از ۴ هزار نفر برای شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال ۹۵ در مهلت مجدد*

به گزارش خبرنگار گروه دانشگاه خبرگزاری فارس،  بر اساس اعلام سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور داوطلبانی که در مهلت مقرر در کنکور  95 ثبت‌نام نکرده‌اند تا پنج‌شنبه 20 اسفند مهلت دارند تا با مراجعه به  سایت سازمان سنجش برای ثبت‌نام خود اقدام کنند.


از روز گذشته که مهلت مجدد ثبت‌نام آغاز شده است تا 8  صبح امروز تعداد 4 هزار و هفت نفر برای شرکت در این آزمون ثبت‌نام کردند و  در مهلت اولیه نیز تعداد 823 هزار و 542 داوطلب ثبت‌نام کرده بودند.


تمام داوطلبان ثبت‌نام کننده در این آزمون می‌بایست  در مهلت اعلام شده به سایت سازمان سنجش مراجعه کرده و پس از مطالعه دقیق  دفترچه راهنما و اطلاعیه‌های موجود نسبت به مشاهده و کنترل اطلاعات  ثبت‌نامی مبادرت کرده و در صورت تمایل اطلاعات خود را ویرایش کنند.


همچنین اطلاعات ثبت‌نامی داوطلبانی که در مهلت مقرر  ثبت‌نام کردند نیز بر روی سایت سازمان سنجش قرار می‌گیرد و افرادی که تمایل  به ویرایش اطلاعات خود دارند می‌توانند با مراجعه به سایت سازمان سنجش  برای ویرایش اطلاعات اقدام کنند.

----------

